# FYI: Nice subwoofer grills



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

FYI

Alpine makes some nice grills for there 10" and 12" subwoofers that might work for other subwoofers.

Do a search for KTE-10WG or KTE-12WG.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Just looks like a grill. Any info on how tall it is?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't seen one in person in a while, but IIRC, they are around an inch tall.
Fairly nicely made, but usually carries a stiff dose of "alpine tax".


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't have any info on them. Just ordered one for $28 shipped. They look very nice. 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/images/normal/kte12wg.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...m=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_enUS227US227&sa=N


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> Don't have any info on them. Just ordered one for $28 shipped. They look very nice.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/images/normal/kte12wg.jpg
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...m=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_enUS227US227&sa=N


 I like how that looks! Please post after you get it as I'd like to know how much clearance it has.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

Type X is only 19mm excursion.

KTE-12WG 
12" Woofer Grill Systems for Type R, S & E


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Will do.


Were you able to try these out?? I'm interested as well!!!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

what is the difference between those and the 2 piece grills from PE?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-428


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> what is the difference between those and the 2 piece grills from PE?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-428


Looks like the mesh on the Alpine grill is bumped out, providing more room for excursion.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> what is the difference between those and the 2 piece grills from PE?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-428


I would avoid this grill. I ran this grill for a few weeks. Not very sturdy and rattles at high volumes. I even used sound deadening in between the grill and the ring with no luck.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> what is the difference between those and the 2 piece grills from PE?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-428


This PE grill didn't even come close to fitting over the surround of my XXLS. I'd love to know how deep the Alpine grill is.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6416_Alpine+KTE-12WG.html
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7182_JL+Audio+SGR-12W1v2+-+12W3v3.html


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I received it and I'm very pleased with the gill. It's many steps above your typical grill. Seems very deep which should accomidate many subs. 

Note: The PE grill will not fit anything bigger then an IDQ.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> I received it and I'm very pleased with the gill. It's many steps above your typical grill. Seems very deep which should accomidate many subs.
> 
> Note: The PE grill will not fit anything bigger then an IDQ.


What type of sub are you putting it on and if possible can you measure how deep it is? Thanks!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Because it's a budget install, it made sense to go with the Alpine type R. 

It will give you 1 inch clearance from the subwoofers gasket. It's about 1 inch tall in the center. Corners then slope down. give me your e-mail and i'll send you some pics if you are willing to post them. I don't have access to photobucket right now.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> Because it's a budget install, it made sense to go with the Alpine type R.
> 
> It will give you 1 inch clearance from the subwoofers gasket. It's about 1 inch tall in the center. Corners then slope down. give me your e-mail and i'll send you some pics if you are willing to post them. I don't have access to photobucket right now.


Thanks! You can send them to mrmarvsplace at yahoo dot com and I'll post them up.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

pics sent


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Here they are and thanks!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

One last question if I may, does the trim ring cover those slots?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Here they are and thanks!


damn you need some sun.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> One last question if I may, does the trim ring cover those slots?


It does. 




lukeboa said:


> damn you need some sun.


I knew that was coming lol


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

They look awesome man, just what I was looking!! Please do let us know how they perform... I mean, if they don't rattle at high volumes and such...


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Any update on this?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I have a few of those parts express grills and I haven't noticed any rattling but I will say it does not offer much for excursion. They're just flat, not curved. I got them to work though by flipping the mounting ring upside down and that gave me an extra cm of room. Barely enough.


----------



## Headknocker (Feb 3, 2006)

I've used the two-piece grills from Parts Express on several occasions but I modify them quite a bit. The mesh is OK on smaller drivers but it's kinda flimsy on drivers 10" and above. As has already been mentioned, they're prone to rattle when used for subs so I just use the frame as a starting point and cut away all of the mesh. From that point it's up to you.

The current sub grill for my AA Arsenal 12 was done this way.

I wanted something which looked tough and industrial so I bought some 1/2" square rod(the hollow type) from Home Depot and I used some hex-drive machine screws to complete the look. I simply used small washers to act as spacers for the rods since I didn't want the sub smacking into them at full excursion. I could've used round hollow rod instead(of the washers) and then cut it to the desired length but I was satisfied with the simplicity and appearance of the washers.

After lining everything up and cutting the square rods to the desired length( I have four slats on my grill) I painted the the square rods with Rustoleum's silver metallic spray paint. I also painted the round frame of the PE grill with Rustoleum's Hammered Gray spray paint.

After everything dried I assembled my semi-DIY sub grill. I've received quite a few compliments about it from daughter's friends and the local gas station attendants


----------

